# Tightening traditional lacing system



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi guys,

I've got a pair of Nike DK's and I love them. The only problem is that the more they break in, it gets more and more difficult to tighten them really snug. Basically I have to re-tighten them every 30 minutes.

I know I'm basically asking you how to lace a boot  but do you guys have any suggestions on how to prevent the boots from loosening that fast?

Cheers


----------



## snowfiend (Jan 20, 2011)

double knot? maybe wear gloves and pull the hell outa the laces when tightening them? g a size smaller next time?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Google......


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

I have found a few things help with traditional laces. I pull mine tight and when i get to the first clasps i pull the laces around each other and then the the second clasp and keep doing the same until the top. This is hard to explain but think of it as instead of crossing like normal laces the same lace stays on the same side of the boot the whole time.

If i could draw i would make you a diagram. Then at the top when you do your normal cross the laces and pull tight before doing the loops, cross it over twice, this kinda locks it in place before you finish the knot.

I don't know if any of this makes sense but mine have never really loosened when like this.

Ohh in fact i found a video that shows exactly what i mean. Traditional Lacing System - ThirtyTwo Boots - YouTube


----------



## Cruiserdude (Jan 17, 2011)

I've got a pair of the Nike Vapens and I think they're great. I echo snowfiend that you should get boots that are pretty snug as they are, but I do the same thing cjcameron11 does with crossing the laces. First thing is you pull each set of laces in the liner and make them snug, and wrap the excess lace around your ankle, then tighten each set of laces for the bottom of the boot. Pull tight, cross the laces around each other for one full twist, pull tight, and put them in the first set of clasps. Then push the tongue in tight with your hand, and repeat the process of double-crossing the laces and hit the next clasp, and then pull tight and knot them. I just do a standard over-hand loop, tuck the excess into my boot gaiters, and they stay tight all day long.

I think its called hockey skate style lacing, google for a video. Honestly though, I've found the traditional lacing of these Nikes to be far superior to any speed lacing I've tried in terms of comfort and adjustability.


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks a lot guys! The descriptions and the video are very helpful. I've also found a little tool that is used by hockey players, called lace tightener. A little $2 hook to make it all snug. I'll try it both. Thanks again!


----------



## Cruiserdude (Jan 17, 2011)

Nice! Yeah, I just found a video that shows you how to use a lace puller, he's actually doing it with snowboard boots, so there ya go.

Personally I can get it as tight as I want by hand, I see no reason to overtighten if the boots are a proper, snug fit, but that looks like an easy way to get them a bit more snug if you need it.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

On my Salomon F20's I found that just pulling the speed lace would leave the bottom two crosses loose. I helped this by rubbing some paraffin wax on the laces. It lets them slide easier so the get equally tight.


----------

